# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 22.02 Released - 3rd May 2019

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - Version : 22.02*   *Release Notes:*     *Added Qualcomm Auto Detection Device Method**99% Devices are Supported for Auto Detection without Selecting Model from List.* *Thousands of Models  which are not in Models List are also Supported for*  * - Reset FRP -* EDL Mode / Adb Mode / Fastboot Mode* * *- Reset Screen Locks -* Without Data lose - Unencrypted Devices** *- Disable Screen Locks -* without data lose - Encrypted and Unencrypted Devices *  - 2 Methods of Format* * - Read Pattern -* EDL and ADB Mode* * *- Reset Patten -* EDL Mode** *- Remove Password -* EDL Mode * - Backup / Restore Security -* EDL and ADB mode * - Wipe Security -* EDL Mode , ADB Mode , Fastboot Mode** *- Write Flash in* EDL Mode * - Auto Creation of rawprogramm and Patch xml while Reading Backup*   *Added - Two Methods of ZTE Flashing**Added - Asus Old raw Flashing in Fastboot Mode**Improved - Asus New raw EDL Flashing*  *Added Following Models :*  *LG*  * -* H810* -* H815* -* H818* -* H819* -* LS991 *VIVO*  * -* Nex* -* Nex A* -* Nex S* -* V11* -* V11 Pro* -* V9* -* V9 Pro* -* Y71i* -* Y71S* -* Y91* -* Y95 *SWIPE*  * -* Elite Max* -* Elite Plus* -* Elite Power* -* Elite Pro* -* Elite Sense *OnePlus*  * -* OnePlus One A0001* -* OnePlus One TD* -* OnePlus X E1001* -* OnePlus 2 A2003* -* OnePlus 2 A2005* -* OnePlus 2 A2001* -* OnePlus 3 A3000* -* OnePlus 3 A3003* -* OnePlus 3T A3010* -* OnePlus 5T A5010* -* OnePlus 6 A6003 *Infinix*  * -* X608 (Hot 6 Pro)* -* X623 (Hot 6X) *Meizu*  * -* M6 Note *Oppo*  * -* R831L *Yota*  * -* YotaPhone 3* -* YotaPhone 3 Plus *Wiko*  * -* Robby 2 *MicroMax*  * -* YU5510 *ZTE*  * -* Blade Max 2s Z6410S* -* Blade Max View Z610DL **  **  *WARNING : IMEI                     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI  Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original  IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .* *                      We are not responsible for any Problem caused by       mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible  for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**   -: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

